# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  PUPAK NAKON CARSKOG REZA - ima li tko iskustva

## MORE1

Imam jedno pitanje na koje nigdje nisam pronašla odgovor pa me zanima da li ima tko iskustva.

Rodila sam pred 10 mjeseci hitnim carskim rezom blizance.
Nakon cca 5 mjeseci primjetila sam samo jedan dan da mi se gornji dio pupka otpustio. Ne znam kako to opisati. Uvijek sam imala ravan trbuh, pupak s kojim si mogao "upravljati". 
_Sada imam filing da mi se gornji dio pupka odvojio od unutrašnje stijenke trbuha i da ga s pritiskom prsta mogu privremeno vratiti na mjesto za koje se nekada držao (naravno ako ga držim). Ali onda se kad maknem prst pupak se opet odvoji od unutrašnje stjenke trbuha._
Estetski se to ne vidi toliko, ali .... psihički se čovjek počne bojati raditi trbušnake, jer imam glupi osječaj da će mi se odvojiti i doljnji dio pupka od unutrašnje stijenke trbuha.
Ne znam koliko sam dobro opisala svoj problem, možda će me shvatiti netko tko je imao slično iskustvo.

Ovo pišem danas jer me na lagani pritisak gornji odvojeni dio pupka - lagano boli i nije mi do nikakve fizičke aktivnosti (psihički strah).

Svojedobno sam pitala patronažnu sestru o tom mom problemčiću, ali ona mi je na to lakonski odgovorila da što bih htjela kad imam troje djece....
Da, imam. Ali svejedno mi smeta!!!!!

Molim ako netko od vas je imao nešto slično da napiše koju riječ, da znam da nisam jedina??!!

Hvala
 :Kiss:

----------


## pomikaki

mislim da bi bilo najbolje da ti to pregleda tvoj ginekolog, patronažna ti ne može puno pomoći. Možda da pogleda ultrazvukom?

----------

